# Worming pregnant does



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

I've herd of Ivermectin being safe for pregnant does but not Ivermectin Plus. 
We use Ivermectin sheep drench since we have not yet found one for goats. It warns not to use in other species but aren't sheep and goats close enough. (not saying they are the same. I am not fond of sheep)
I do not feel safe using Ivermectin Plus so I think I will use Ivermectin if it is truly safe. Have you ever used it and had stillbirths? Do you think it"s safe? Also when should I give it to my does before they kid? I'm supposed to give it to them the day after they kid right? Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is never good to worm with any wormer early term pregnancy.
You are correct, Ivomec Plus is not safe at all.

Not sure about sheep products.

How far along are they?

With off label products, it is usually cattle products used for goats. Ivomec cattle injectable orally is used.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> It is never good to worm with any wormer early term pregnancy.
> You are correct, Ivomec Plus is not safe at all.
> 
> Not sure about sheep products.
> ...


They are 50 days in now. What kind of ivermec do you use, if any?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sether55 said:


> They are 50 days in now. What kind of ivermec do you use, if any?


 Ivomec cattle injectable orally is used.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree its best not to worm during pregnancy if at all posible..and certainly not in early stages..but some times we have to. I do however, disagree about Iv. plus being unsafe...Ivomec plus injectable is safe IMO, and per my experiance, even on pregnant does..Ive used it for years, as a matter of fact I recently used in it on a doe only a few days bred..she is now 3 months pregnant...the Plus in ivomec plus is clorsulon which has been proven safe for pregnant animals...it is the only difference between Ivomec and Ivomec plus
http://www.elephantcare.org/Drugs/clorsulo.htm


> Clorsulon is considered to be safe to use in pregnant or breeding animals.


With that being said...we each need to follow our own gut...read all the info and then decide what is best for your herd...

also knowing what you are worming for...Ivomec injectable is good for most worm issues except Liver fluke. Only Valbazen and Ivomec plus kill liver fluke...so if Liver fluke is not a problem in your herd then reg. Ivomec injectable will do the job
both are 1 cc per 40# sub q or 1 cc per 33# orally


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Cathy -- will Ivomec hit barber pole worms?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Cathy -- will Ivomec hit barber pole worms?


Yes..Ivomec will hit barpole...but barpole and liverfluke look very close under the mic and often are mistaken for eachother...so if there is liverfluke in your area...its good to treat for both...


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I use ivermectic injectable but give it orally. My vet recommended this quite some time ago and I have never had a problem if I have to worm one. I try to do oral meds when ever possible.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anyone worm with Ivermection Sheep Drench? If so, did you double or triple it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe if you do a seach. I've never used the sheep drench.


----------

